# Paradox Albino Darwin



## The Devil (Aug 19, 2010)

On another thread there had been a few requests for a pic of the paradox albino.

Here is a pic I took at SXR in 2007


----------



## shaye (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow that's amazing first one I ever see looks good 
Cheers for posting 

Shaye


----------



## pythonlover001 (Aug 19, 2010)

beautiful snake


----------



## imills (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that one's name is Destinyit is the Mother of my little Albino I got from SXR


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pic The Devil.

Still waiting on the other 'paradox' albinos though lol


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

Righto i'll be the first to say it. 

*That thing is freakin' ugly!*


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2010)

We must have been there around the same time 
It's a beautiful looking snake.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 19, 2010)

It's interesting. But beautiful? Just MO.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting is a much more appropriate word. It looks like it has burns all over it. 



Waterrat said:


> It's interesting. But beautiful? Just MO.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 19, 2010)

amazing snake i love that animal


----------



## Jumala (Aug 19, 2010)

it does look weird - maybe it fell into an ink well?lol Interesting animal though .....


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

I would love to know what people like about it? Do the randome black blotches somehow make it look better or is it just that they are 'new'?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 19, 2010)

its somethind different always exciting when something as rare as a paradox pops up


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I like it , would be good to breed some with bigger black patches..


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2010)

Unfortunately it isn't hereditary so it's just an oddity. 



Scleropages said:


> Well I like it , would be good to breed some with bigger black patches..


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 19, 2010)

boa said:


> Unfortunately it isn't hereditary so it's just an oddity.



Bugger!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

But that doesn't explain why you think it is 'amazing'. WHat is amazing about it? To me there is nothing, to me it just looks like an albino (which i appreciate in their own right) that has burnt looking marks on it. I'm not trying to bring this thread or anyone down, i'm just curious to know what people like about it. I want to know if folks who like it genuinely think it is a visually appealing animal or if it is just because it is new and apparently worth alot of money.

I mean a snake with a kinked spine or hatched without eyes is rare (relatively) and different but no one ever croons over them.



byron_moses said:


> its somethind different always exciting when something as rare as a paradox pops up


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

According to another member on this site who conveniently was not ready to publicly post pics but was ready to publicly announce that he had some paradox offspring displaying the same trait, this paradox is hereditary.



boa said:


> Unfortunately it isn't hereditary so it's just an oddity.


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting! 
I'm with waruikazi on this one, it's a relatively ugly looking specimen. But it's interesting and unique.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think it looks "amazing" but I would buy one over a plan albino.Just like the way it looks.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> According to another member on this site who conveniently was not ready to publicly post pics but was ready to publicly announce that he had some paradox offspring displaying the same trait, this paradox is hereditary.


 
Sorry folks i typed that post all wrong.

What i meant to say was there is a bloke who claims he has proven the SXR paradox as inheritable. But when questioned he has failed to show any proof of his claim.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 19, 2010)

i like it.probably because i like the contrasting colours.the bright white ,the bright orange and the black.probably why i still perfer classic bredli over hypo bredli.i perfer the red, white and black than just the red and white.each to their own.
cheers
simon


----------



## blakehose (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it looks great. The contrast of colours from white/yellow to black I find very appealing. I would definitely love to own one. All to their own though.

Edit: Just realised that slimebo pretty much said the exact same thing! Ditto.

Blake.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 19, 2010)

Its a nice Albino carpet, but Nev and Ash were eating poppy seed rolls that Simon had generously made for them for lunch after the trip from up North.   

I have to concur with Gordo and I do love anything different, IMO the black specs don't make it "amazing looking" it makes it look dirty & weird and detracts from the beauty of the "true" Albino carpet look.

But IF it was to have a full on peppered look to it, that would probably look pretty cool....like on some other morphs....

As Ash has correctly said, its an oddity like the "Bearded Lady"...


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't you touch on the Bearded Lady - it's my project!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 19, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Don't you touch on the Bearded Lady - it's my project!


Dont go there as that subject is close to my heart, I will explain:
M, my 35yo wife has stubble and I accept that, she claims its hormonal... we share my Gillette and I do ask her to shave before being intimate..because its a stubble thing and makes me feel a little uncomfortable when my eyes are closed....as one does imagine when kissing! I have also told her to clean the vanity in our onsuite, which she now does. She's awesome!!! 
We have however, after her shaving and having a hair free interlude...once, had a hairy Daughter offspring, that is beautiful and is a celebrity in her own right..National Geographic shows and a Decore Ad once. Contradictory to this, our other offspring, our Son is not hairy..Is this a Co-dominate trait or what?
Thanks for the advice in advance and I always like link another thread together.
Thanks for the advice in advance....


----------



## The Devil (Aug 19, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Dont go there as that subject is close to my heart, I will explain:
> M, my 35yo wife has stubble and I accept that, she claims its hormonal... we share my Gillette and I do ask her to shave before being intimate..because its a stubble thing and makes me feel a little uncomfortable when my eyes are closed....as one does imagine when kissing! I have also told her to clean the vanity in our onsuite, which she now does. She's awesome!!!
> We have however, after her shaving and having a hair free interlude...once, had a hairy Daughter offspring, that is beautiful and is a celebrity in her own right..National Geographic shows and a Decore Ad once. Contradictory to this, our other offspring, our Son is not hairy..Is this a Co-dominate trait or what?
> Thanks for the advice in advance and I always like link another thread together.
> Thanks for the advice in advance....



Scott, that reads like you have been feasting on poppy seeds or the refined product............

Have to say that when I first saw that albino it did nothing for me but Simon was quite excited about it.
As they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.........


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW very very nice !
Gotta love some of Simons snakes he has some real crackers!


----------



## hypochondroac (Aug 19, 2010)

Love it, amazing because it's a contradiction.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 19, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's beautiful, certainly interesting, I will however say that I can see the potential...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 19, 2010)

The Devil said:


> Scott, that reads like you have been feasting on poppy seeds or the refined product............
> As they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.........


Just in a good mood mate. and some like you and M have a good sense of humor...
And yes, beauty IS in the eye of the beholder, just like my bearded wife!


----------



## gunny (Aug 19, 2010)

So has simon worked with this trait and found it not able to be reproduced? The trait is reproductable in Kenyan sand boas. Seems early to be sceptical if it is still being worked with.


----------



## guzzo (Aug 19, 2010)

I kind a like it.


----------



## imills (Aug 20, 2010)

posted by Simon Stone back in 2008 in another thread
02-Mar-08 09:02 PM 
*Doc* 



"The paradox is mine .... but I guess most folk know that. Her name is "Destiny". The picture is not great as she was milky at the time, but I needed a picture for Reptiles Australia. In the flesh she looks absolutely stunning to me - I think she is more stunning than any of the other albinos we have produced. She is bright, bright yellow and white banded (as bright as anything so far produced) with these jet back markings.

This year she laid a clutch of 12 eggs. They all hatched out as albinos and none with the paradox trait."​


----------



## gunny (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks imills but what if the paradox gene is seperate from albinism 
Wouldn't you have to produce hets and breed back to them (if its recessive)?


----------



## lgotje (May 9, 2011)

Any more info on these animals?


----------



## Ricochet (May 9, 2011)

I'd go with interesting - as a newbie I can't see what the fuss is over Albinos - I prefer the standard "look".

Not trying to detract from others - just my opinion


----------



## sookie (May 9, 2011)

My inexperience and lack of knowledge are showing,i know,but what makes this snake a paradox,or contradiction if you will?it is a gorgoeus snake to be appreciated in it's own way,but how do black sooty marks make it a paradox.am i just not following the thread properly?


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

I'm guessing it's cos it's albino, it's supposed to have a complete lack of pigmentation, but it actually has some black patches.

I think most of the appeal is due to it's rareness. Not a very common trait at all. 

If it were a common thing, I probably wouldn't like twice at it, but I do think it's existence is pretty cool, just not the look lol.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 9, 2011)

Wow.. that's weird!!!! Would I want to own one - maybe for oddity value only


----------



## sookie (May 9, 2011)

Thanks pinoy.nice and simple explanation.i am with darkhorse ,(no offence meant) don't know if i would break my neck to buy one and enclosure etc.if one come my way cool,but maybe not.don't know how i feel about the pigmentation.individual for sure.


----------



## Kyro (May 9, 2011)

I really like it although i'm a bit biased as she is the mum of my het rpm/jag


----------



## sookie (May 9, 2011)

Did she pass her sooty spots onto her offspring?or is it purely accidental?


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

Apparently it's a trait that isn't passed on in other snakes but some one said they have bred this and found that it did pass, but they don't have pics or anything to support that.

They're still trying to prove it with ball pythons and retics.

(I'm just going off what was said previously)


----------



## snakes123 (May 9, 2011)

Well its interesting..


----------



## Dannyboi (May 9, 2011)

Brian at BHP said something on them recently. Apparently Sand Boa's have proven genetic but they are the only ones so far. Pretty pointless with sand boas getting anything that looks interesting seeing as they spend their time under the sand.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 9, 2011)

There are supposedly some genetically heritable paradoxes floating around, proof will be in the pudding on that one. If memory serves, the "paradox albino' condition is a result of chimerism and as such, not genetically heritable. Sorry kids, you'll have to Google that one, I'm too tired!


----------



## euphorion (May 9, 2011)

edit


----------



## jinjajoe (May 13, 2011)

I have bred two progeny of Paradox animals with each other... 1 of which is SXR Destiny's offspring & just standard Albinos were produced. Which proves which is already a given that it is not recessive.... well at least not 1st generation recessive anyway.



Snake_Whisperer said:


> There are supposedly some genetically heritable paradoxes floating around, proof will be in the pudding on that one. If memory serves, the "paradox albino' condition is a result of chimerism and as such, not genetically heritable. Sorry kids, you'll have to Google that one, I'm too tired!


 
This is true & I have seen evidence of these animals existence, but I wait to see if they are heritable & it will be as soon as this year I believe.


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 13, 2011)

boa said:


> We must have been there around the same time
> It's a beautiful looking snake.



i will be your slave for the rest of my life if you give me this snake, what can i say its amazing! im all for exotics but wow! i think this might just sway me a little


----------



## Torah (May 14, 2011)

unusual always gets me


----------



## Morphed (Dec 15, 2011)

Torah said:


> unusual always gets me



try this one


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 15, 2011)

Morphed said:


> try this one



I like it. Yours? Have you had a chance to work with the genetics to prove heritability or is it a one off?


----------



## Retic (Dec 15, 2011)

That is definitely weird, not a paradox albino but very odd indeed.


----------



## Morphed (Dec 15, 2011)

yep, its a paradox albino. hatched out 2 last year from a pair of hets


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

That looks awesome mate


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 15, 2011)

Morphed, you could do a bit better with Photoshop...


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 15, 2011)

Morphed said:


> yep, its a paradox albino. hatched out 2 last year from a pair of hets


there is three in that pic!


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 15, 2011)

Dude, Morphed has already been found to be a liar about that paradox darwin in this thread.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/want-xmas-paradox-albino-darwin-176222/


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Why would you bother? 

Morphed, why didnt you add onto your other thread?


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 15, 2011)

Morphed said:


> try this one


stunning imo.
.......solar 17 baden


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 230147
View attachment 230150
View attachment 230154


Here is one of my efforts. Have to wait and see if he is proven or just a one off. Orange pepper x Caramel breeding produced this guy.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 15, 2011)

womaman your attachment didnt work.


----------



## Morphed (Dec 17, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Dude, Morphed has already been found to be a liar about that paradox darwin in this thread.
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/want-xmas-paradox-albino-darwin-176222/



changing the background with photoshop to preserve anonymity doesn't make me a liar!

the snakes were untouched.

photo attached, no photoshop except for resizing: 2 paradox, 1 normal darwin carpet, same clutch


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 17, 2011)

keep the pics coming


----------



## marrakai (Dec 18, 2011)

*paradox albino carpet*

hi everyone, l am new here ,forgive the spelling ,little school alot of bush,
this paradox albino is mine .it hatched from a clutch of 20 eggs 2010 from a per of hets that came from sxr about 4 years ago.l sent a photo to simon about three weeks ago to find out what this was ,that was the first time i heard about paradox albino.the fellow Morphed is my very best friend.
,[other than my partner]
we have been since meeting at the australian museum in sydney 1978 herp meets
we were guides in kakadu national park for 15 years.l still live here.
l asked him to put it out there for you all to see .l am sorry that l have imbarrest him in this way
l live remot and need to keep it safe,my family to from those who would harm to get this kind of animal.
Morphed is not a liar,he is the very best of us ,he is not a clown but the best bush man ,camera,guide there is.some of you need to grow up and stop putting people down to your small ..


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 19, 2011)

nice animal marrakai.good luck with future breeding .
cheers
simon


----------



## marrakai (Dec 19, 2011)

yes three, 1 x normal,1 x paradox alittle black,and one ready to shed and alot of black over albino color with two different colored eyes and blue tungue. in hatched november 2010 photo two months old .parents both hets from sxrs.

yes three showing the different s of these hatchlings,


Tassie97 said:


> there is three in that pic!



who are you calling a liar,these snakes are mine and are real.hatched 2010 from hets that came from sxr,morphed is along time friend who


Morphed said:


> changing the background with photoshop to preserve anonymity doesn't make me a liar!
> 
> the snakes were untouched.
> 
> photo attached, no photoshop except for resizing: 2 paradox, 1 normal darwin carpet, same clutch


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 19, 2011)

To Marrakai , Congrats on hatching out these paradox albinos .
What sex are they ? 
I hope its a pair..
Roger


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 21, 2011)

lol its clear the snakes themselves aren't photoshopped. I can't believe how many seriously terrible sceptics there are. How embarrassed you should be for thinking the snakes themselves are photoshopped LOL

Congratulations on these snakes... I personally think they are gorgeous and the best aussie paradox I have seen. To answer the original question... a paradox does not have to have albino eyes and tongue. It all depends on where the patches cover... if it doesn't cover the eyes and tongue then they will look normal. Eyes may even be different colours or have patches within them. Certainly looks like paradox to me, just with better overall coverage than most other paradox I have seen. 
If it proves inheritable, I know I would certainly love to have one


----------



## marrakai (Dec 21, 2011)

Herpaderpa said:


> lol its clear the snakes themselves aren't photoshopped. I can't believe how many seriously terrible sceptics there are. How embarrassed you should be for thinking the snakes themselves are photoshopped LOL
> 
> Congratulations on these snakes... I personally think they are gorgeous and the best aussie paradox I have seen. To answer the original question... a paradox does not have to have albino eyes and tongue. It all depends on where the patches cover... if it doesn't cover the eyes and tongue then they will look normal. Eyes may even be different colours or have patches within them. Certainly looks like paradox to me, just with better overall coverage than most other paradox I have seen.
> If it proves inheritable, I know I would certainly love to have one


thanks Herpaderpa,l still have the hets with hope and between us all [BREEDERS AUSTRALIA WIDE]this should add a new 
path to follow in carpet breeding with a little excitement to what this could led too


----------

